# Meetings > Workshops >  LinuxDesktopWorkshop::Σάβ 11/03 [17:00] @ Hellug Καλλιθέα

## koki

Ψήφισαν εδώ όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να έρθουν το ΠΟΤΕ μπορούν.
Τώρα στο θέμα μας

*
Μετά από συζήτηση με το Hellug το Workshop θα γίνει στο Εργαστήρι του Hellug στις 17:00 



Θα υπάρχουν 5+ πλήρεις υπολογιστές όπου μπορούν να γίνουν "πειράματα", καθώς και χώρος για καμιά δεκαριά ακόμα. 
*
Παρακαλώ δηλώστε εάν θα φέρετε υπολογιστή και εάν θα έρθετε "αγνοί" ή θα εμπλουτίσετε τις γνώσεις σας. Πιθανώς να χωριστούμε σε αντίστοιχες ομάδες.
*

Oδηγίες για την προσέλευση θα βρείτε εδώ και εδώ(αναλυτικότερα)
Περιγραφή του Workshop
*
* Θα γίνει μια σύντομη εισαγωγή στο Linux και κάποιες Distributions.
* Θα δείξουμε κάποια linux "desktops" (εννοώντας όχι routers/servers) για να πάρετε μια πρόγευση.
και στο κύριο μέρος του Workshop:
* Θα πούμε κάποια βασικά βήματα για την εγκατάσταση Linux
* Aνα Distro θα ομαδοποιηθούμε και θα κάνουμε μία εγκατάσταση και παραμετροποίηση ενός linux μηχανήματος. Στη συνέχεια και παράλληλα, θα βοηθήσουμε οποιονδήποτε έχει έρθει με απορίες, άλυτα προβλήματα, προβλήματα εγκατάστασης, καθώς και στο να γίνει όσο πιο όμοφρο και λειτουργικό το Linux Desktop σας.



"Εισηγητές" aka Βοηθοί και Distros:

koki [Debian/Ubuntu] και [Gnome]
trendy [Slackware] και [KDE]
Βelibem [Ubuntu-Gnome]
alasondro [Ubuntu-Gnome]


Θα συμμετέχουν (με υπολογιστή ή χωρίς) οι:
[1]socrates
[2]ianeira
[3]nikosaei
[4]fatsoulas
[5]Belibem [ναι ρε και εδώ πρέπει να είσαι και πάνω]
[6]alsafi
[7]freenet
[8]vmanolis
[9]katsaros_m
[10]katsawmn
[11]nbaltas
[12]treloskostas
[13]kostas_218
[14]bedrock

----------


## m0bius

Παιδιά μια σημείωση, ας το κάνουμε όποτε θελετε και μπορείτε και ακόμα και να μην μπορέσω εγώ να έρθω σίγουρα υπάρχουν άλλοι που μπορούν να το κάνουν το workshop  ::  Κρίμα όμως γιατί δεν βλέπω να μαθαίνετε κάνα Slackware. Θα σας φάνε οι debianάδες  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> *Παρακαλούμε διαλέξτε μόνον 5 απαντήσεις*
> (επιλογές πέραν του ορίου θα αγνοηθούν)


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

υπολογίστε ότι το workshop υπηρεσιών αναβλήθηκε και αναζητείται νέα ημερομηνία και η πρώτη που βάλατε είναι το τριήμερο του χαρταετού.
For the record, εγώ δεν έρχομαι, αυτοί οι linuxάδες βλέπουν 2d text-based εφιάλτες τα βράδια.

----------


## robotech_

11 ρε παιδιά.Να πάμε και μια βόλτα Πάτρα το Σουκου 4-5  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Από ό,τι βλέπω 15 στους 16 που ψήφισαν μπορούν για 11 του μήνα.

Όμως αν είναι να έρθουν <=15, αξίζει να γίνει workshop?

για ανασυνταχθείτε γρήγορα!

----------


## fatsoulas

Αν είναι να γίνει κατά το μεσημεράκι (14:00 με 15:00) του Σαββάτου (11/3) μπορώ να έρθω και εγω

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν είναι να γίνει κατά το μεσημεράκι (14:00 με 15:00) του Σαββάτου (11/3) μπορώ να έρθω και εγω


Αλήθεια, που λέτε να γίνει αυτό το Linux workshop ;  ::  
Στην έδρα του Συλλόγου ή ΤΕΙ Πειραιά ; (θα προτιμούσα προσωπικά το δεύτερο).  ::

----------


## koki

ΟΚ Παίδες 2*0/22 Μπορούν στις 11/03.

Έκλεισε!!!*

*Ας γράψουν παρακατω όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να έρθουν ως εισηγητές και όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν ως συμμετέχοντες! 

Oι πρώτοι σημειώστε distro και οι δεύτεροι εάν θα φέρετε υπολογιστή κλπ
*

Το όλο θέμα θα είναι να δείξουμε ο καθένας όπως μπορεί το πώς μπορεί να κάτσει για Desktop ένα linux, να βοηθήσουμε στην εγκατάσταση (εξ αρχής) ή και να βοηθήσουμε να γίνει "σωστό" ένα Linux Desktop.

Στα Desktop περιλαμβάνονται και τα laptop ok  :: 

Εάν τελικά είμαστε 15 άτομα ο Σύλλογος αρκεί. Τώρα εάν προκύψει ανάγκη, βλέπουμε το πού!

----------


## socrates

Αν είμαι Αθήνα θα έρθω!

----------


## ianeira

Αν γίνει μεσημέρι ενδιαφέρομαι + εγώ. Χωρίς pc.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Kι εγω μαλλον θα μπορεσω!

----------


## fatsoulas

Θα έρθω και εγω σαν συμετέχοντας βέβαια και μπορώ να φέρω laptop για να μάθει και linux η Μαρία  ::   ::  

Αν θα γίνει μεσημέρι θα με βολεύει αφάνταστα

----------


## trendy

slackware + KDE

----------


## Belibem

Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ ως Ubuntuκύρηκας

----------


## alsafi

Μάλλον θα περάσω και εγώ.
KoKi θέλω να μου κάνεις ιδιαίτερα γιατί δεν σκαμπάζω από αυτά τα πράγματα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Συμμετοχή κι εγώ αλλά ως μαθητευόμενος!!!!
Δυστυχώς υπολογιστή δεν έχω να φέρω...

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ στον φορητό μου εκτός από τα Windows XP sp2 έχω και το SuSE 10 (Ρ3/700MHz, 320MB RAM, 40GB HD).
Κάνει λέτε για το workshop, ή θα χρειαστώ κάποια άλλη έκδοση να έχω μαζί μου ?

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Το όλο θέμα θα είναι να δείξουμε ο καθένας όπως μπορεί το πώς μπορεί να κάτσει για Desktop ένα linux, να βοηθήσουμε στην εγκατάσταση (εξ αρχής) ή και να βοηθήσουμε να γίνει "σωστό" ένα Linux Desktop.
> Στα Desktop περιλαμβάνονται και τα laptop ok


Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι να καταφέρω να έχω ένα ταρατσοPC με κάποια έκδοση Linux όπου με απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο από το σπίτι μου με άλλον υπολογιστή θα ελέγχω αυτά που θέλω να τρέχει μόνιμα : κάποιον ftp server, ίσως έναν DNS server, DC++ (client) και uTorrent (επίσης client).  ::  
Είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο ;  ::  
Τα φώτα σας...

----------


## koki

vmanolis το SuSE είναι μια χαρά.

Απλά έχε υπ'όψη ότι προς το παρόν δε θα έχουμε κάποιον SuSe Expert εκεί γύρω. Δε χάνεις να το φέρεις πάντως!

Σχετικά με το 2ο post.. είναι απόλυτα εφικτό. Από το απλο ssh μέχρι X forwarding, VNC, μπλα μπλα μπλα...

----------


## katsaros_m

11 οποσδιποτε 4 ειναι τα γενεθλια της κορακλας μου δεν θελω να τα χασω και τα δυο

----------


## kats

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγω να παρακολουθήσω αν υπάρχει θέση....

----------


## nbaltas

θα περασω και εγω!!!ο μεγας ασχετος δηλαδη.....ελπιζω να τα λετε απλα και κατανοητα για ολους!!!

----------


## treloskostas

Θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα να παρακολουθήσω αλλά είναι υποχρεωτικό να φέρω κάποιο laptop ή desktop PC?? Το λέω αυτό γιατί δεν "παίζει" αυτό τον καιρό τίποτα από τα δύο. Φυλλάξτε μου και εμένα μια θέση για τις 11 του μηνός!

----------


## vmanolis

> vmanolis το SuSE είναι μια χαρά.
> 
> Απλά έχε υπ'όψη ότι προς το παρόν δε θα έχουμε κάποιον SuSe Expert εκεί γύρω. Δε χάνεις να το φέρεις πάντως!
> 
> Σχετικά με το 2ο post.. είναι απόλυτα εφικτό. Από το απλο ssh μέχρι X forwarding, VNC, μπλα μπλα μπλα...


Ευχαριστώ koki για τις απαντήσεις.  ::  
Ποια ή ποιες εκδόσεις συστήνεις εσύ για αυτά που ζητάω;  ::  
Ρωτάω για να φέρω κάποια από αυτές (αν έχω) ή αν μπορέσεις φέρε εσύ κάποιο CD/DVD που την περιέχει ώστε να κάνουμε νέα εγκατάσταση, παραμερίζοντας το SuSE.  ::  
Βέβαια όσο πιο νέα έκδοση, τόσο καλύτερα για να αναγνωρίζει συσκευές ευκολότερα και να έχει πιο φιλικό περιβάλλον με έτοιμες ρυθμίσεις.  ::  
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα ποια έκδοση θα έχω για χρέη server, αρκεί να μάθω πως γίνεται η εγκατάσταση-σετάρισμα και να το χρησιμοποιώ κάπως ανεκτά.  ::

----------


## kostas_218

Τελικά αν έκλεισε για της 11/3 θα έρθω και εγώ

----------


## vmanolis

@ *koki* :
Το *ubuntu* λες να κάνει για τον ταρατσοServer μου ;  ::

----------


## bedrock

και εγώ μία θέση παρακαλώ!..

@[email protected] Slack Slack Slack Slack Slack Slack Slack

----------


## koki

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post!

Επικοινώνησα (ελπίζω) με Hellug εάν θέλει κάποιος και από εκεί να συμμετέχει, και εάν γενικά μπορεί να παίξει μια συνεργασία.

----------


## vmanolis

Παράδειγμα άγνοιας σε Linux:
Έκανα εγκατάσταση το ubuntu 5.10 αλλά όταν τελείωσε η εγκατάστασή του με έβγαλε σε κονσόλα. Μετά τι ;  ::   ::   ::  
Γραφικό εδώ, γραφικό εκεί, που είναι το γραφικό (περιβάλλον) ;  :: 
Που να πω την τρέλα μου, που θα πάει. Θα το μάθω το Linux.  ::

----------


## koki

Ώρα έναρξης καλές 11 παιδιά!!!

Ελπίζω να μην γίνουν ιδιαίτερα τα μαθήματα ή να πω οι ..βαπτίσεις?!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

11:00  ::   ::  

Ρε παιδιά νωρίς είναι γιατί δεν το κανονίζουμε πιο μετά. Ο ύπνος είναι γλυκός και τέτοια πρωινά ξυπνήματα είναι βάρβαρα. 2 ωρίτσες πιο μετά θα ήταν τέλεια.

----------


## Belibem

> Παράδειγμα άγνοιας σε Linux:
> Έκανα εγκατάσταση το ubuntu 5.10 αλλά όταν τελείωσε η εγκατάστασή του με έβγαλε σε κονσόλα. Μετά τι ;    
> Γραφικό εδώ, γραφικό εκεί, που είναι το γραφικό (περιβάλλον) ; 
> Που να πω την τρέλα μου, που θα πάει. Θα το μάθω το Linux.


Μάλλον κάποιος driver κάρτας γραφικών δε θα έχει κάτσει σωστά. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν έρθεις το σαββάτο θα το βρούμε έυκολα. Αν είναι κάτι πιο δύσκολο θα υπάρχει πάντα και η Διαλεκτή  ::  

Τώρα που σε θυμήθηκα κάτσε να στα χώσω!! Ητανε λέει να περάσεις να μου φτιάξεις το νέο kernel! Πόσες ώρες "πήγες για φαϊ"?? εεεε? Ασε το βρήκα μόνος μου μέχρι να το αποφασίσεις  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Καλά περί ώρας θα επικυρωθεί όταν σιγουρέψουμε τα περί μέρους!

Ίσως έχουμε την δυνατότητα να γίνει το Workshop στο Εργαστήρι του Hellug στην Καλλιθέα όπου υπάρχουν και pc - θύματα αλλά και πιθανότατα και άλλοι καλοί άνθρωποι!
Βέβαια ήταν κάπως on short notice!

----------


## fatsoulas

Μμμμμ ενδιαφέρον αυτό, οπότε Διαλεκτή βάλε τα δυνατά σου να βρούμε το ιδανικό μέρος  ::   ::

----------


## messinianet

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όταν και όπου γίνει και θα φέρω και το pc μου (ίσως και την οθόνη TFT).

----------


## vmanolis

> Καλά περί ώρας θα επικυρωθεί όταν σιγουρέψουμε τα περί μέρους!
> 
> Ίσως έχουμε την δυνατότητα να γίνει το Workshop στο Εργαστήρι του Hellug *στην Καλλιθέα όπου υπάρχουν και pc* - θύματα αλλά και πιθανότατα και άλλοι καλοί άνθρωποι!
> Βέβαια ήταν κάπως on short notice!


Άντε ντε, κανονίστε το.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά που θα γίνει ;  ::  
Αν μπορούσαμε στο Hellug καλά θα ήταν.  ::

----------


## trendy

Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το mail του Ιάκωβου Στέλλα (μέλος της ομάδας διαχείρησης του εργαστηρίου της hellug) δε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε εκεί το fest, γιατί είναι μικρός ο χώρος (αν και διαμέρισμα μόνο σε ένα δωμάτιο είναι τα πειραματόζωα) και χρειάζονται κάποιες μέρες πριν προειδοποίηση για να είναι διαθέσιμο. Ειδικά για την ημερομηνία που θέλουμε, πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε μετά τις 17:00 και εγώ στις 20:00 δουλεύω. 
Οπότε πάμε για το σύλλογο awmn και αν ήταν εύκολο να ξεκινήσω εγώ το fest για να φύγω μετά.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το mail του Ιάκωβου Στέλλα (μέλος της ομάδας διαχείρησης του εργαστηρίου της hellug) δε θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε εκεί το fest, γιατί είναι μικρός ο χώρος (αν και διαμέρισμα μόνο σε ένα δωμάτιο είναι τα πειραματόζωα) και χρειάζονται κάποιες μέρες πριν προειδοποίηση για να είναι διαθέσιμο. Ειδικά για την ημερομηνία που θέλουμε, πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε μετά τις 17:00 και εγώ στις 20:00 δουλεύω. 
> Οπότε πάμε για το σύλλογο awmn και αν ήταν εύκολο να ξεκινήσω εγώ το fest για να φύγω μετά.


... Για ξαναδιάβασε το άλλη μία  ::

----------


## trendy

Το έσβησα  ::

----------


## koki

Λοιπόν το εργαστήριο θα γίνει στο Hellug τελικώς και θα γίνει Σάββατο απόγευμα πράγματι.

Παναγιώτη ελπίζω να μπορείς να συνδράμεις τουλάχιστον στην αρχή!  ::  


Τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με το ΝΠ μασα μύτινγκ  ::  

Θα υπάρχει και άλλος κόσμος εάν όλα πάνε καλά, και υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 5 πλήρως λειτουργικά "θύματα"-pc για να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν όσοι παρακολουθήσουν. Καθώς και άφθονες οθόνες. Φέρτε μόνο tower+mouse/kb.
Πιθανώς να υπάρξει και προβολέας.

Λεπτομέρειες στο πρώτο post

----------


## trendy

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα  ::  
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να παραβρεθώ στην αρχή τουλάχιστον.

----------


## yorgos

Θα ήθελα να έρθω και εγώ. Αν έχει καλό καιρό θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω και ένα Ρ1 PC.

Καλύτερα πάντως θα ήταν πρωί να γινόταν! Θα μας πάρει αργά..

----------


## koki

Ε αποφασίστε  ::  
Οι μισοί λένε τοένα και οι μισοί το άλλο!

Πάντως μην ανησυχείτε: εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον θα γίνονται πιο συχνά τέτοια Fests!! 

Αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή!!!!

----------


## Wiz

ναι ρε παιδιά πρωί ... άμα ξεκινήσει 5 , βάλε και μία ώρα καθυστέρηση γιατί μπορεί κάποιος να αργήσει και μέχρι να οργανωθούμε να πάει 6, πόσος χρόνος θα μείνει μετά ??? Αν γίνεται να το κάνουμε κατά τις 11, πες 12 ξεκινάμε ... Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μας πει κάποιος κανά λεωφορείο ή άλλο μέσο να έρθουμε , γιατί δεν παίζει και όχημα ....

----------


## savagetuning

Αν ειναι για 17:00 το Σαββατο θα ερθω και εγω.Χωρις pc

----------


## acoul

Αν μεταφέραμε από το Hellug μερικά PCs θα μπορούσε να γίνει στη λέσχη του AWMN που είναι σαφώς πιο ευρύχωρη με τη συμμετοχή του Hellug ... δεν υπάρχει λόγος για στρίμωγμα ... εκτός και αν υπάρχει για να φαινόμαστε πιο πολλοί !!  ::

----------


## nc

> ... Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μας πει κάποιος κανά λεωφορείο ή άλλο μέσο να έρθουμε , γιατί δεν παίζει και όχημα ....


Χάρτης:



http://lab.hellug.gr/

*Παίρνετε ένα από τα λεωφορεία που περνάνε από Συγγρού και κατεβαίνετε στην στάση ΣΚΡΑ.*

----------


## dsfak

Eννοείται ότι κι εγώ είμαι μέσα όπου κι αν είναι. Μάλιστα λέω να φέρω το λαπτοπ για πειραματόζωο (χωρίς να του αλλάξουμε πολύ τα φώτα...) + ένα παλιό πειραματόζωο - PC για να του αλλάξουμε τα φώτα !!!  ::

----------


## koki

H ώρα είναι αυστηρά 17:00.

Πιο σωστά θα οργανωθούμε από την επόμενη φορά!
 ::   ::  
Ας είμαστε καλά παιδιά για να υπάρξει και επόμενη και μεθεπόμενη...

----------


## Wiz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Wiz
> 
> ... Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να μας πει κάποιος κανά λεωφορείο ή άλλο μέσο να έρθουμε , γιατί δεν παίζει και όχημα ....
> 
> 
> Χάρτης: ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ nc ...  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Λέω και εγώ να ερθω με ένα Lapotopaki αρχαίο με ubuntu που του έχω να του βγάλουμε τα ματάκια....  ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εγω μπορώ να φέρω το laptop μου για να γίνει πειραματόζωο  ::  και μαζί θα φέρω και εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο για την εγκατάσταση του linux

----------


## maznek

Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ  :: να φέρω το laptop μου  ::  
ubuntu

----------


## koki

Βέβαια

----------


## Vigor

Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός των ατόμων που μπορούν να παρεβρεθούν ταυτόχρονα στον χώρο του Hellug Lab στα πλαίσια ενός hands-on workshop? 

Ο λόγος που αναφέρω τον προβληματισμό μου είναι για να μην υπάρξουν δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.

----------


## trendy

Δυσάρεστη έκπληξη θα είναι να σκύψω να γράψω κάτι στην κονσόλα και όταν σηκωθώ να λείπει όλη η πίτσα μου;

----------


## koki

> Ποιός είναι ο αριθμός των ατόμων που μπορούν να παρεβρεθούν ταυτόχρονα στον χώρο του Hellug Lab στα πλαίσια ενός hands-on workshop? 
> 
> Ο λόγος που αναφέρω τον προβληματισμό μου είναι για να μην υπάρξουν δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.


Στην πραγματικότητα:

Περίπου 5 "μαθητές" στο πίσω δωμάτιο 5-6 ίσως με pc στο κυρίως δωμάτιο, και με laptop στο κυρίως δωμάτιο άλλοι τόσοι πιθανώς.
Υπολογίζω εγώ. 
Περιφερόμενοι και περαστικοί μπορούν να είναι περισσότεροι.

Δυστυχώς δυσπιστώ ότι θα είμαστε πάνω από 15  ::  

Συνηθίζεται στα workshops/fests να είναι max τα 2/3 των όσων έχουν δηλώσει  ::  

Tώρα εάν αυτή τη φορά κάνουμε την (σίγουρα όχι δυσάρεστη!!!) "έκπληξη" και έρθουμε 30 (και pc φέροντες), θα συνεχιστεί και σε παρακείμενο καφενείο  ::   ::

----------


## nbaltas

ομολογω οτι η νεα ωρα δεν με βολευει παρα πολυ αλλα θα προσπαθησω να ερθω γιατι με ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ!!!

ειμαι ασχετος και πριν λιγες μερες εβαλα fedora core 4 σε ενα παλιο υπολογιστη μου για να στησω ενα σερβερακι με σαμπα κλπ...ασχετοσυνη στο maximum βεβαια αλλα προσπαθω...γιαυτο θελω πολυ να ερθω, μπας και καταλαβω κατι περισσοτερο, για να ρωτησω διαφορα πραγματα που με βασανιζουν κ δεν μπορω να βρω λυση στο ιντερνετ κλπ...

πειραζει ομως να μην φερω υπολογιστη γιατι δεν εχω καποιον διαθεσιμο για πειραματα αυτη την περιοδο ή θα μεινω σε μια γωνια απορος και ολοι θα ειστε πανω απο τα pc σας????  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Τελικά εγώ δεν θα έρθω γιατί ο χρόνος αρχίζει να με πιέζει και τα ΣΚ!

Έπρεπε να επιλέξω μεταξύ του BGP και του Linux Desktop Workshop και τελικά επέλεξα το πρώτο (εκεί θα έχω περισσότερες άγνωστες λέξεις  ::  )

Μακάρι να επαναληφθεί και σε server έκδοση με υπηρεσίες που ενδιαφέρουν όλους μας!

----------


## Resi

Θα έρθω και εγώ να λύσω τις 100αδες απορίες μου (χωρίς laptop).

----------


## halek

ελπίζω να μην είναι αργά για συμμετοχή αλλά παίζει να έρθω με τον panoz

----------


## andreas

μπορω να ερθεω και εγω ?  :: 
Ελπιζω να εχω προλαβει να περασω τα debian στο laptop μεχρι το απογευμα!

----------


## koki

Όλα καλά παιδιά!

Ελάτε εσείς και όλοι οι καλοί χωρούν!

Το να έρθει τόσος πολύς κόσμος όσοι δηλώνετε, είναι αν μη τι άλλο ευχής έργο!


Όπως εξετάσθηκε ο χώρος του εγκλήματος εχτές, αισίως έχουμε:

6 pcιά έτοιμα για πειραματισμό. Δεν είναι φυσικά τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, αλλά ένα installation είναι ό,τι πρέπει!

Χώρος για 6-7 laptops, και για 5-6 υπολογιστές.
Σε αυτά τα τελευταία μπορούν να προστεθούν έξτρα τραπέζια για λίγα επιπλέον άτομα στην κάθε κατηγορία εαν προκύψει ανάγκη. 
Επίσης χωρίς Η/Υ μπορούν να έρθουν και αρκετοί άλλοι!

Οπότε, μη διστάσετε!!!

----------


## trendy

Θα έρθω με 30' καθυστέρηση να προλάβω να φάω κάτι.

----------


## Neuromancer

όσοι δε δήλωσαν μπορούν να περάσουν μια βόλτα?

----------


## koki

αν βιαστούν!

----------


## vmanolis

Πολύ καλό τελικά και το workshop αυτό με θέμα το Linux.
Μπορεί να μην έγινα ικανός (ακόμα) να σετάρω τον ταρατσοServer μου αλλά σίγουρα πήρα μια πρώτη ιδέα για το τι μπορώ να κάνω με Linux στον server μου.  ::  
Αν δεν καταφέρω πολλά-πολλά μόνος μου, το πολύ-πολύ να πάρω τον server μου στην Λέσχη του Hellug για επιτόπου... χείρα βοηθείας.  ::

----------


## koki

Τελικώς στέφθηκε με επιτυχία το workshop και για αυτό πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε θερμά όσους συμμετείχαν, όσους βοήθησαν, αλλά και ιδιαίτερα το Hellug για την τόσο σημαντική βοήθεια, από τον χώρο, τον εξοπλισμό, την υπομονή έως και τα μέλη που παρεβρέθηκαν και βοήθσαν πάρα πολύ (πολύ περισσότερο από εμένα)

Το βασικό είναι ότι είδαμε ότι υπάρχει (μεγάλο) ενδιαφέρον, και μαθαίνοντας από τα λάθη αλλά και από τις επιτυχίες μας, θα οργανώσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα τις επόμενες αντίστοιχες εκδηλώσεις!

Ευχαριστούμε όλοι πολύ ολους όσους έβαλαν το λιθαράκι τους  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τουλάχιστον δεν επαληθεύτηκαν όσοι είπαν "ελάτε γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς τα 2/3 αυτών που δηλώσουν το πολύ να έρθουν". Από κόσμο... φουλ.  ::  
Να μην ξεχάσουμε και την... συμβολή του καιρού.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Μην ξεχνάμε και τον τυχερό της βραδιάς που έφυγε με το xgl στημένο στο ati inside laptop του  :: 

Ωραία ήταν, την επόμενη φορά θα προσπαθήσουμε να είναι καλύτερα  :: 

Πείτε όμως κι εσείς καμιά παρατήρηση, τι σας άρεσε, τι δεν σας άρεσε, κλπ  :: 

Π.χ. εμένα μου έκανε πολύ κακή εντύπωση ένας του awmn (trendy νομίζω?) που ό,τι pc έβρισκε του πέρναγε slackware  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Σε 2 μόνο πέρασα κακέ Σωτήρη. Γιατί το P166MMX δεν είχε καλή κάρτα γραφικών για να του βάλεις xgl και δεν ασχολήθηκες.

----------


## yorgos

A για μισό λεπτό, θα το αναβαθμισω και θα το ξανα φερω για να του βγάλουμε τα ματακια του ΜΜΧ

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Me poia Ati i telos panton se ti laptop me ATI mpike xgl?


P.S. Syggnomi gia ta greeklish alla me to pou perasa xorg7 exo xasei ola ta keyboard layouts kai akoma psaxno po tha ta ksanavalo

----------


## koki

O dsfak ήρθε οργανωμένος και έφυγε κερδισμένος!

----------


## vmanolis

> Μην ξεχνάμε και τον τυχερό της βραδιάς που έφυγε με το xgl στημένο στο ati inside laptop του 
> 
> Ωραία ήταν, την επόμενη φορά θα προσπαθήσουμε να είναι καλύτερα 
> 
> Πείτε όμως κι εσείς καμιά παρατήρηση, τι σας άρεσε, τι δεν σας άρεσε, κλπ


Αν βάλω *xgl* στον φορητό μου βλέπω να "κολλάνε" αρκετοί με το linux από την εργασία μου και γνωστοί μου, μια που είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση.  ::  
Θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα, αρκεί να βρω πως θα εγκαταστήσω σωστά το ubuntu. Αυτές οι επιλογές εγκατάστασης είναι χάλια, καμία σχέση με Mandake ή SuSE.  ::  
Υ.Γ.: *xgl*, Μια εικόνα=χίλιες λέξεις.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει κάπου ένα tutorial για τις επιλογές εγκατάστασης του ubuntu;  ::  
Μιλάω για το θέμα των κατατμήσεων, που θα πάει να εγκατασταθεί κ.λ.π..
Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά οι επιλογές σε σχέση με τα Mandrake και SuSE είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανείς. Σαν αποτέλεσμα, ενώ τις παραπάνω διανομές τις εγκαθιστώ αβίαστα, στο ubuntu κολλάω για τα καλά στο βήμα με τις κατατμήσεις. Δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει ποια επιλογή του ubuntu κάνει τι, ώστε να κάνω αυτό που θέλω χωρίς... ζημιές στις υπόλοιπες κατατμήσεις.  :: 
Τι να πω. Ενώ είναι πιο νέο από άλλες διανομές, στο θέμα αυτό είναι πολύ πίσω στην φιλικότητα.  ::

----------


## ianeira

Αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου post από ubuntu  ::   ::   ::  
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι κάπως δυσκολεύτικα + βρέθηκα χωρίς windows.. αλλά έχω ubuntu  ::  
Πολύ καλό το workshop! Danke!

----------


## fatsoulas

Μπράβο στα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν μετά το workshop με την εγκατάσταση του ubuntu. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι τελικά το workshop ήταν πολύ καλό και κατάφερε και τους αγγιξεί την περιέργειά τους. 

Άντε να οργανώσουμε και το επόμενο workshop σύντομα  ::   ::  

Μαρία καλά που υπάρχει και το ghost!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Όσοι βάλατε τώρα ubuntu *dapper* δοκιμάστε να τρέξετε το script που θα βρείτε στην παρακάτω σελίδα (το 0,5 είναι προς το παρόν η τελευταία έκδοση). Θα αυτοματοποιήσει πολλά πράγματα  ::  

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138889

----------


## dsfak

> O dsfak ήρθε οργανωμένος και έφυγε κερδισμένος!


Άργησα να απαντήσω γιατί έτρεχα σαν τον π......η ...  ::  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλα τα παιδιά που κανονίσανε αυτό το meeting και ιδιαίτερα στα καλά αυτά παιδιά που μου έδωσαν να καταλάβω κάποια ακόμα πράγματα  ::  και φυσικά που μου έστησαν και το XGL !!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Μακάρι να γίνονται συχνότερα τέτοια workshops διότι βοηθάνε πολύ κόσμο να μυηθεί στα μυστικά του θαυμαστού αυτού κόσμου του Linux !!!  :: 

Εύγε !!!!

----------


## dti

> Μακάρι να γίνονται συχνότερα τέτοια workshops διότι βοηθάνε πολύ κόσμο να μυηθεί στα μυστικά του θαυμαστού αυτού κόσμου του Linux !!!


Μήπως να το καθιερώναμε μία φορά το μήνα; (σε άλλη πιο βολική ώρα...)

----------

